# What would you call a UK aire ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There are several threads going at the moment about UK aires.

Stellplatz, sosta and aire are all names that have been taken so what should we call these UK ones when we get them- ?

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Miracles! 8O 

But they do happen now and then, so fingers crossed.  

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Whatever as long as we can get some.

Dave p

Travellers rest, maybe


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Fresh air :lol: as in disappeared into

MOTHERS Motorhomes etal rest stop


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Miracles! 8O


Sorry Dave; absolutely straight answers here. No arguments, no discussions. Serious business only. It _ could _ happen and we'll be totally unprepared. Vicarious Books would have to publish a ( slim ?) volume called _ All The ******s UK _ and we'd be the laughing stock of Europe.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Travellers rest, maybe


Errr...I thought we were trying to keep them out ??? :wink: :wink:

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Stellplatz, aire and sosta are all words from the language of that country so it needs to be something 'British'.

First attempt - all I can think of at the moment is 'Stoppover', or 'Motorhome Stoppover'....maybe shortened to 'MStop'.

Just thinking out loud

Pete


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Stopovers or Nightstops.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

peejay said:


> Stellplatz, aire and sosta are all words from the language of that country so it needs to be something 'British'.
> 
> First attempt - all I can think of at the moment is 'Stoppover', or 'Motorhome Stoppover'....maybe shortened to 'MStop'.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: great minds think alike and at the same time. :lol:


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Rest & Be Thankfuls


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> Stopovers or Nightstops.


Your suggestion is impeccable Mavis :lol: :lol:

Pete


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Camper Stop UK


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

A stopover - but how you keep it ***** free is another matter!
C.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

MORA
Motorhome Overnight Rest Area 
chapter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> A stopover - but how you keep it ***** free is another matter!
> C.


Pessimist 

Pete


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

clive, we have been useing a few for years and have never seen a piky in them 
chapter


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

How about: Sleep-overs. MH-Repose. I think Camper-stop is best.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

No idea why but this came into my head straight away. 

STOPNPLOP

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Think its my age!!

Mandy


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Stopover*

 Ciao tutti, I think just a simple 'Stopover' is good enough, and would also be easily identified by visiting foreign motorhomers.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Motorhome stopover

Camper Stop

Something that identifies it as a motorhome overnight stop.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Why can't we just call them "Aires"? Everyone knows what they are, foreign motorhome owners know what they are, we could adopt the French "motorhome over a grid" sign to indicate one, Vicarious would only have to change one word from their book cover from France to UK and we do have a tradition of adopting foreign words into the English language. So why not keep it simples?


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Truckstop for the truckers, so maybe 'Campstop' ?

Would also tie in with that other well known publication Camperstop Europe. 

Or would it be treading on copyright 

Although Annsman does have a valid point. All the jolly foreigners would know exactly what they were.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all 




A field.



norm


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Motorhome Rest Area (MRA)   

Regards

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Stellplatz - that's put the wind up some olduns 

The most apt name is oxymoron; or put another way,I'll believe it when Cameron's Big Society works.

Oh, aright then, yes, stopover is fine.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Annsman said:


> Why can't we just call them "Aires"? Everyone knows what they are, foreign motorhome owners know what they are, we could adopt the French "motorhome over a grid" sign to indicate one, Vicarious would only have to change one word from their book cover from France to UK and we do have a tradition of adopting foreign words into the English language. So why not keep it simples?


Absolutely right Annsman. 

And more importantly by far at this early stage, those politicians who are not even quite sure of what a motorhome is would be able to Google "Aires" and educate themselves quite quickly and easily.

If we start browbeating them with a "made-up" name which they cannot instantly understand they will lose interest just as quickly.

_The one thing we absolutely MUST do when this does get serious is to analyse and target our audience very carefully._

One significant reason most petitions fail is in the wording - which often seems to have been composed while waiting to get onto a bus . . . or off one!! 8O

Dave


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Restover.

We stayed at what I suppose is the first 'English' version of the 'aires' stellplatz' at Chester, Roodee car park. Vehicles can stay overnight for £1.50 from 6pm until 9am. Not free during the day, Payment through the day at normal car rates. But for that city it's well worth it. 

Parking is within 20' of the Dee. Hardstanding. Car park locked at 2230hrs, opened early morning. 

50 yards away is the entrance to Chester Race course, open all year except race days. Great for an evening walk.

I believe there is a fair on the park a couple of times a year.

Hope this helps someone.

As a matter of interest, why does the Governemt need to be lobbied. Local councils allow overnighting at their discretion. They are the ones to make the decision.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Park 'n' Rest or Motorhome Park Up says it all to me! To identify that these areas were for motorhomes you would need a signpost like they use in France, which has a picture of a motorhome on it. 

Fingers crossed that the UK adopts some kind of Motorhome stopover system as I'm sure it would be welcomed by both we motorhomers and local businesses alike? I'm sure that any scheme that brings extra revenue to the doors of any business will never be unwelcome!

Sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your replies ! I did intend this a a bit of fun and not to be taken seriously however so the suggestions will not be bundled up and sent to Whitehall or my local authority.

My favourite has to be norm's " field".

This is in the great British camping tradition and where most of us started our camping career. Only fitting that we remember our place and don't get above ourselves ! :wink:

" Dear Vicarious Books

How about researching a UK guide to be called _ All The Fields: UK _ ? "

It has a ring to it but perhaps a bit confusing ? Back to the drawing board - or the ironing.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Westkirby01 said:


> As a matter of interest, why does the Governemt need to be lobbied. Local councils allow overnighting at their discretion. They are the ones to make the decision.


I think there is a fairly elderly law which needs repealing to give local councils more freedom to act - and if it is repealed it might suggest to some of them that it might be in their interests to do so.

I'm a bit vague on this though - but somebody will know. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I think there's already a set up called "Motorhome Stopovers" and I think it's a registered name. You can join it for £30-ish and they allow you access to a database of places you can stay. I looked at it at the show at Tabley last week. From what I picked up they are mostly, if not all, pubs. You are "suggested" to visit the pub and buy meals and drinks to pay for your stop, although this isn't required. 

I did a rough calculation and if we were going from say our house to Cornwall and wanted to just amble along and stop for a night or two, by the time we've bought a few drinks and had a meal at a couple of places en route I've just spent over £40 easily. More than what it would have cost me to stop at a couple of all singing all dancing club sites. Now I realise these are commercial businesses and I am not faulting them for trying to raise their takings, but from our point of view, why would you? When you can use CL/CS sites for at least half that or find a nice quiet layby if that's your thing.

Slightly off topic I admit, but relevant to the conversation, I think, because the "aires" pricing has to be pitched right or they won't get used, especially by people from abroad who are used to cheap reasonable facilities.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I think there is a fairly elderly law which needs repealing to give local councils more freedom to act


OT I know but it's my topic in the first place...

Did anyone watch the BBC 4 programme on the history of British camping the other night ? They gave some wonderful laws that were rushed through quickly to control camping. Things like it being forbidden to sell bread and milk on camping fields and being prohibited from camping within a certain distance of a hedge. A certain sense of deja vu came over me !

G


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

CPW2007 said:


> Motorhome Rest Area (MRA)
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris


Motorhome Rest & Sleep Area (MRSA)


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I think Aire would be a good name, that is what everyone on the Govt website is calling them anyway!

But CamperStop is better!

Because both words are in French usage already so they would know what it is despite it being in English, and we're not copying anyone! It even works better in French than Aire, since Aires can mean a stop for everyone as well as just for us 


Or is that Franglais?

Our signs may be a little different too, they would be appropriately brown? 



OT why if I just type camperstop does a MHF link come up all by itself? Wasn't me?!


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

I thought we had a name for these area already. Didn't they used to be called lay-bys? Still seems appropriate. Although these days of superlative marketing they would probably need to be called Layby Plus or Layby 2.0

YouCares (UKaires)

Sleepy-bys

One-Night-Stands

Land4Nods

:lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My suggestion....NightSafes

June's suggestion... AirePlatz...at least all Europeans will know what these are!


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

chapter said:


> MORA
> Motorhome Overnight Rest Area
> chapter


I've used to think "Stopover", but "MORA" is a unique and accurate acronym that would be easily understood by the general public.

A MORA would be a clearly definable place. The would cause no confusion regarding what was or wasn't allowed

1.. Motorhomes Only
2.. No cars, caravans or trailers
3.. No Camping

Stopover, could be the collective term covering all Aires, Stelpplatz, Sosta's & MORA's

Chapter certainly gets my vote on this.


----------



## cynigy (Mar 19, 2007)

If we called them MORAs it wouldn't be long before all UK motorhomers became universally known as MORONS.

No, I'm with Annsman on this one. It's got to be Aires.


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

M otorhome Break ? with the proviso strictly no Lorries :wink:


----------



## cynigy (Mar 19, 2007)

Double post, sorry!


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> There are several threads going at the moment about UK aires.
> 
> Stellplatz, sosta and aire are all names that have been taken so what should we call these UK ones when we get them- ?
> 
> G


Eric.

I've always liked that name.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would support either Aire or Camperstop.

Both are fairly universally recognised already, why re-invent the wheel ??


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Whatever the name chosen I suggest the collective noun should be A "Flush of ........."

Geoff


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Scotch Mist?


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

cynigy said:


> If we called them MORAs it wouldn't be long before all UK motorhomers became universally known as MORONS.
> 
> No, I'm with Annsman on this one. It's got to be Aires.


Over my dead body, I'm getting my long bow out of the attic.
France is THAT WAY ---->


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Let's not forget that Aire is an abbreviation for 'Aire de Camping Car' and to just adopt the French word Aire might be confusing to others - The french also have Aire de service, Aire de pique nique and so on.

Camperstop would get my vote, as it implies Motorhomes/Campervans as does Aire de camping car, but the publishers of the book with a smilar name might get stroppy.

Mike


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

A car park ? lol


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

What about 'JAM'?

David

well it was funny when Eddie Izzard said it on HIGNFY :lol:


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Quite simple, Motorhomes only.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

How about Mirage.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would call it a bloody Miracle. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------

